# Vikings Game Set New Low!!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

That was a horrible game to watch. I think my prediction of 10-6 is shot down the drain. The offense is a complete mess. The Culpepper needs more protection and there sits the first round pick. I finally had my wake up call when we lose to the Carolina Panthers at home that this team is one of the worst in the league. Anybody have any answers??


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Tice is part of the problem - He's from a failed system (what can you expect) :roll: Nice to see a few of the defense doing good (2 or 3 out of 11 isn't all bad  )


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was at the bar with the boys after the hunt......you mean they lost??? :beer: :eyeroll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Can anyone say Les Steckel? Hello to 3 - 13 if they are remotely lucky. How pathetic is the ownership of the team when they draft a player that they publicly admit they do not want on the team, and they never considered conducting an interview process for the head coaching position. Also, I think the Daunte Culpepper of two seasons ago was an aberration, as a much clearer picture has emerged of his ability to make good reads and downfield passing decisions.:eyeroll:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I wait for a nationally televised game, and look what debauchery is displayed by this team. I have faith that the offensive unit is going to gel at some point during the season, but that defense unit does not have any ability to make big plays or big stops. Looks like Cinncinati, Detroit (they beat a very good team), Baltimore and the hapless Vikings will playing for first draft pick selection


----------

